# Tversity Users - Resolution Settings?



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

What are you setting the max resolution at on your Tversity Media Servers?
I had DivX working, but it was cropping with the default settings.
I changed the settings to match those of one of my videos (640 x 272) and now all of my videos are X'd in Media Share.


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

deltafowler said:


> What are you setting the max resolution at on your Tversity Media Servers?
> I had DivX working, but it was cropping with the default settings.
> I changed the settings to match those of one of my videos (640 x 272) and now all of my videos are X'd in Media Share.


Now that you mention it I had mine set to 1920x1080 for use with the PS3. I bet this explains why I got all X's from the HR20. (I realize none of the content I download is this highrez, I just never set it back. I have downloaded 720p content though.)

-steve


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

deltafowler said:


> What are you setting the max resolution at on your Tversity Media Servers?
> I had DivX working, but it was cropping with the default settings.
> I changed the settings to match those of one of my videos (640 x 272) and now all of my videos are X'd in Media Share.


I am running 854x480 to preserve 16:9 aspect and that works. Higher than that I get playback issues. I have never tried smaller than 480 so not sure what would happen?


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks.
I'm going to try 854 x 480 in a few mins. I did a reset on the HR20 in case it was having some issues.

Reviewing my other settings... Please compare to yours and notify me of any variances?

*When to transcode* - (Only when needed)

*Decrease bitrate if too high for my network *(not checked) I'm hardwired to the router and the PC.

*Max Video and Image * - (854 x 480)

*Use DirectShow* - (checked)

*WM Video version* - (9)

*Compression* - (minimum)

*Decoding Speed* - (as fast as possible)


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Still getting X's after reset and changed settings.


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

deltafowler said:


> Still getting X's after reset and changed settings.


What profile are you using (on the I think 'General' tab ) ? It should be 'HR20 with WAV support' with the national release that enables video. Also when making changes - make sure you restart sharing after you save to pickup the new settings.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

I was using xbox 360, and it was playing video the first time I tried it.
I just switched to the HR20 profile that you listed, but I'm still getting nothing but X's.
I restarted the service. Even restarted the PC.
I can browse the folder with no problem.
Just can't play any vids. 

This thing is beginning to P me Off!


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

deltafowler said:


> I was using xbox 360, and it was playing video the first time I tried it.
> I just switched to the HR20 profile that you listed, but I'm still getting nothing but X's.
> I restarted the service. Even restarted the PC.
> I can browse the folder with no problem.
> ...


Ok - what kind of video is it ?


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

This very video played the first time I connected, before I messed with the resolution settings.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Ok. I switched to HR20 w/ mp3 and it's playing, but it's screwing up the ratio again.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for the help.
I'll continie to try to work on the resolution settings from here on out.
I assume that the best I'm going to get via media share is 480i ?


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

deltafowler said:


> Ok. I switched to HR20 w/ mp3 and it's playing, but it's screwing up the ratio again.


I am not 100% certain on this - I think the resolution settings are 'Max' settings - so if your video is smaller than the max settings no resizing occurs - ie it won't upscale it. That would explain the resolution - I am not sure what aspect ratio 640x272 would be ??? I *guess* 4x3. I believe there is a way to do what you want using either avisynth scripts or the 'crop/resize' function in ffdshow.


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

deltafowler said:


> Thanks for the help.
> I'll continie to try to work on the resolution settings from here on out.
> I assume that the best I'm going to get via media share is 480i ?


In test software I have seen 1920x1080 work very well. In the national release anything above 854x480 seems to error out. So for now yes 480 is probably the best until they begin to revisit mediashare.


----------



## newlions (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm trying to play 4x3 AVIs taken with our digital video camera and the HR20 (or tversity) keeps stretching them to 16x9 on my TV, very annoying. I've experimented with different "max" resolutions on Tversity but no luck. Anyone else have this issue and know how to fix it? I just want it to display as "native" 4x3 with sidebars.


----------

